# Can these fish coexist?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm looking at fish for my 20g tank. The list includes:

Cardinal Tetras
Tiger Barbs
Rosey Barbs

Can these fish be combined together? Figured I'd only be able to do two of the three together due to potential fish size. Rosey Barbs are my #1 choice out of the three though.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I would go with cardinals IMO they appeal the most out of the fish on your list.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

guppy said:


> I would go with cardinals IMO they appeal the most out of the fish on your list.


Looks to be that way now that I read up more on Rosey's. They like to be in schools of 5+ and that basically maxes out my tank. One type of fish doesn't appeal to me.

Cardinals like to be in groups of 6 or more right? Since they are top-middle type of fish, what attractive and active fish could I get for the middle-bottom layer of the tank? Two types of fish are good, three would be fantastic. I do plan on moving my Opaline Gourami over to this tank. He's barely 2" in body length. So a bottom type fish would be my third type, no fin nippers either.

Keep in mind this will, of course, be a planted tank. Plant nibblers are not welcomed at this time.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Can't go wrong with a large school of Cardinals. In a 20 gallon, I would stick to maybe 10 cardinals..the larger the school make them look a lot better. And maybe some sort of "big fish" like a German Blue Ram? Tiger Barbs might be okay with the cardinals, but they are fin nippers if not in groups of 5 or more. The tigers might make the cardinals school tighter..

So yes,

10 cardinals
5-6 tiger barbs
2 otos, 
2-3 cory catfish for the bottom.

-John N.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I had many bad experiences with neon tetras( so cardinals are out of the question).

On the other side Rosy barbs and Tiger barbs are very hardy , schooling, fast and wonderful to watch fish. One of this specie breed and 3 fry lived in the same aquarium.

So I hardly recomend the Tiger barbs and Rosy barbs


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you're going to move the gourami to that tank, I'd go with the barbs (even though I seldom recommend TB's).
Without that gourami who is going to outgrow a 20 and probably start picking on the other fish when it gets crowded, I'd go with the cardinals, and maybe a group of cory's for lower level fish.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I didn't think fish like Rams could live in such a small tank? Learn something new every day.

It will be a week or so before fish go in the tank. I'll take your suggestions into consideration.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

um, just to tell you, the information about which depth fish like to swim at is usually inaccurate. for example my cardinals like to swim in the mid to lower levels of the tank and rarely go high.

about the cardinals being sensitive, they'll be fine as long as you don't do the primitive floating the bag and guestimating the amount of water to add into the pouch. use the dripline method only with the cardinals, since most of them are imported and are very fragile after the trip from south america. i lost quite a few cardinals using the first method, and i haven't lost any using the dripline.

oh yeah, if you get them when they're 1 inch long, they don't grow very fast. all this was based on personal experience though, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

If the Cardinals (or any others, for that matter...) look fine in the store when you buy them and your tank's in good shape, they should do fine for you. One quick word about barbs: They tend to pretty high-energy and do best amongst themselves. In other words, it might be a tough mix in your size tank. If you like barbs, though, perhaps look into Cherry Barbs, Checkerboard Barbs, or Black Ruby Barbs. They are all quite beautiful, are somewhat more peaceful, and stay smaller. Good luck.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,

Have to agree cardinals are better, rosy's will nip some plants and Tb's will be menacing your gourami and shimps unless you keep a school of 6. IMO the Roseys and TB's are pretty big for your tank.[or will be]

If you don't mind me suggesting, Green neons are a nice smaller option to cardinals. Rasbora maculata and brigittae are small attractive schoolers and peaceful.

Regards

Stan


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

This is my current plant:

6 Cardinal Tetras (could be replaced with Green Neon Tetra)
5-6 White Clouds (love those little things)
2 Skunk Catfish (Corydoras arcuatus, provided I can find them)

Got everything I want. Schooling fish, colorful, peaceful, and a bottom dweller. Would like to add a Betta but that's yet to be determined. 

Look good? From what I researched there shouldn't be any problems provided good water and filtration, and I have those covered.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

For the tetras I would go with glo lights or another small easier to breed species. I went with neons in my 10 and sometimes wish I had picked one of the tetras that are easier to breed. Just something to consider


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Ownager2004 said:


> For the tetras I would go with glo lights or another small easier to breed species. I went with neons in my 10 and sometimes wish I had picked one of the tetras that are easier to breed. Just something to consider


I'm not sure if I want to breed fish quite yet.

The only time I've successfully breed fish was a complete accident. Darn Mollies.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

If this is a new setup I would not go with cardinals. They are very water sensitive and usually only do well in a mature pristine tank.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> If this is a new setup I would not go with cardinals. They are very water sensitive and usually only do well in a mature pristine tank.


Dang I keep forgetting how water sensitive they are. Hmmmm.......will have to see what the LFS has in stock then. Hopefully some colorful tetras of some sort. Love the little guys. Maybe some guppies.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> And maybe some sort of "big fish" like a German Blue Ram?
> -John N.


I'm really considering a ram after the visit to the LFS today. They had the most gorgeous ram (can't remember exact name) that was yellow and orange. He really liked to follow my finger and just stare at Erica. It kind of freaked her out.

A ram won't bother the fish I listed above would it? I've read a lot of reviews that say they'll "boss" the other fish around but haven't seen any accounts of them eating their tankmates.

The time for setting up the tank has been pushed back. Filled it up yesterday, no leaks. Filled it back up today, leak around the bottom rim.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you get a pair of rams that get interested in spawning, they'll become little Hitlers. It's funny to watch my little 1.5 inch rams run off the full-grown angelfish and congoes with reckless abandon. If you stick to a single ram, he'll be a model citizen. At least mine always have been.

Don't forget there are plenty of other fish that are well suited to a smaller tank. Threadfin rainbows come to mind. They're enormously fun to watch and they get a very nice coloration when mature. There are loads of tetras that are good too. Green neons are nice. Columbian blues are also nice. Rummies are arguably the best schoolers, but I'd recommend a little bigger tank for them. Harlequin rasboras also go well in a planted tank.

My opinon about tiger barbs is that they're probably best in a large group in large tank without other species that they can bully. I really don't like them at all for a community tank.

I think you'll like the white cloud minnows.


----------

